# UKaps Aquascaping Contest 2008



## Martin (16 Feb 2008)

This is just a suggestion and a bit of fun, but why don't we have our own aquascaping contest just for UKaps members. The judging panel could be The Admin Team / Founders, Matt, Dan, George, Graeme and James C. Maybe we could have different categories, 1. Nano, 2. Upto 4ft and 3. 4ft and over. No prizes ( unless you guys want to throw in a few UKaps t-shirts   ), just bragging rights and kudos to the winners! I thought a good deadline date for entries to be submitted or winners to be announced, could be UKaps 1st. anniversary, 10/6/08 (maybe wrong ? ,got date from when Matt joined memberlist), this would also give us plenty of time to work on our masterpieces. I thought this might be a good / fun way to celebrate UKaps first year and hopefully may encourage more guests to join the collective. Aswell as the 3 categories, maybe we could also have a "Best in Show" award and a "Wooden Spoon, must try harder" award . To keep it simple and to not create too much work for the judges we could just submit 1 photograph only of each tank, but could enter all 3 categories if you wish. During the next 3/4 months and the run up to the deadline date we could use this thread to share our progress or lack of, with each other. Sorry if this is a rubbish idea, but these are the type of things you think of at  1 o'clock in the morning  . If anyone has anymore thoughts on the matter please feel free to ramble on like me! Thank you and Goodnight.  Martin "the Seedling."


----------



## Graeme Edwards (16 Feb 2008)

Hi Martin,

Thanks for the idea, it has been spoken about with the rest of the founders. Its purely a case of time on our parts, it wouldnt take to much organising, but we are currently working on other Ukaps projects so its not at the top of our to do list as yet. Its something we would deffinitely love to get round to doing.

Cheers.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Feb 2008)

Thanks, Martin.

To re-iterate Graeme, yes, it's something that's been on the cards for a while. 

When the time comes, there's no reason why it can't be a 'big deal' i.e. get some pro-scaper judges.  The French had Amano, Knott and Sabat judging a forum contest last year.  No reason why we can't try similar.

So watch this space...


----------



## Tom (16 Feb 2008)

I'm sure we could attract some awesome aquascapers if we had someone like Amano judging     Or maybe the Senske's, Steven Chong, Philipe Oliviera etc...


----------



## zig (16 Feb 2008)

Martin said:
			
		

> The judging panel could be The Admin Team / Founders, Matt, Dan, George, Graeme and James C.



Good idea they couldn't enter then


----------



## sks (16 Feb 2008)

The thing I find difficult with artistic judgment is how you decide what is "right" or "wrong". Do you put it to a vote? Is it down to scoring? Do you take into account the difficulty of layout and maintenance of the scape? Lots of very subtle question comes to mind.


----------



## TDI-line (17 Feb 2008)

Where's that donation button....


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jul 2008)

Did ou get any furthr with this or is the FOF the next thing onthe list?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Jul 2008)

The FOF and a few other projects are being worked on around our personal lives. 
There will be an aquascaping competition at some point of some orientations, but we dont know when.


----------

